# الصوم الكبيررحلة عودة الى حضن الآب



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2006)

من يريد أن يتمتع بافراح القيامة منتصرا على موت الخطية قائما مع السيد المسيح من الموت لابد له أن يجتاز رحله الصوم والام الصليب مقدما ارادتة وذاتة ذبيحة حب على مذبح الصوم . 
والكنيسة وضعت بارشاد الروح القدس قراءات أحاد الصوم والتى ترسم لنا خطوات العودة الى السماء حيث الاب السماوى.....
الكنيسة رسمت الطريق وتحدد لنا الهدف وتغير شكلنا بتغير الذهن  من الماديات إلى السماويات.....ويبقى ان نسمح نحن للروح القدس ان يقودنا الى الاب بالابن.....لانة لا بالقدرة ولا بالقوة بل بروح اللة يتم التغييروالنصرة 
احاد الصوم هى :
1 - أحد الاستعداد      2- احد الكنوز         3- احد التجربة           4- احد الابن الضال       
 5- احد السامرية       6-احد المخلع         7- احد المولود أعمى    8- احد  الشعانين 
9- احد القيامة
أولا : أحد الاستعداد مت 6 : 1- 18 
 "اغلق باب العالم مقدما حواسك على مذبح الصلاة والصوم 
 فاتحا باب العطاء فينفتح لك باب فى السماء"
 يتكلم الانجيل فى هذ الاحد عن ثلاث : 
الصدقة والصوم والصلاه فى الخفاء
وكأن انجيل هذا الاحد يريد أن يقول لنا ان بداية رحلة العودة الى الاب السماوى هى 
الصدقة فى الخفاء.
اىالعطاء فى الخفاء...ولكن ماذا نعطى ؟
 تعطى اللة قلبك كلة ............. وتعطى اخوتك من اعوازك وبســــــــــــــرور.....
 تعطى عطاء مادى وعطاء معنوى وعطاء روحى..فى الخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفاء.. بعيد عن مديح الناس والمجد الباطل....... ان الصدقه هى علامه حب لله الذى لا تراه وذلك من خلال عطائك لاخوتك الذين تراهم ..ان الصدقة هى شركة مع اللة وأخوتك
 ولكن كيف تعطى من اعوازك؟؟..كيف تعطى حبا للاعداء..؟؟كيف تبارك اللاعنين؟
بالصلاه والصوم فى الخفاء
فهما السلاح القوى الذى يجعلك  تقدم من اعوازك وتحب حتى الاعداء وتبذل نفسك وجسدك لأجل الاخرين فى الخـــــــــــــــفاء.. بعيد عن الناس والمجد الباطل.
الصوم والصلاة هما السلاح القوى لتقديس الحواس والقلب لكى تقدمة للة ذبيحة حب...
الصوم والصلاه هما سلاح النصرة على الشيطان وعلى الذات و بدونهما لن تستطيع شئ .
والصلاة والصوم شرط تتميمهما اغلاق الباب .....باب العالم بافكارة وشهواتة وابواب الحواس كلها عن جميع مغريات العالم لينفتح لك بابا فى السماء .
اذن اغلق باب الحواس واضعا حواسك على مذبح الصلاةوالصوم لتتقدس
وافتح باب العطاء  بالحب والخير لاخوتك فينفتح لك باب السماء  وتبـــــــدا الرحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلة.

ثانيا :  الاحد الاول " احد الكنوز"  مت 6: 19-33
"لاتنتظر اجرا وكنوزا على الارض بل فى كنزك فى السماء"

يحدثنا الانجيل فى هذا الاسبوع عن هدف الحياة...
بعد ان قدمت بسرور عطايا لاخوتى وقدمت قلبى وحواسى على مذبح الصلاة والصوم يجب ان  يكون هدف حياتى واضح....
ان علاقتى بالمخلص لا لاجل الحصول على  كنوز مادية او سلطة ارضية
بل لاجل ان اكنز كنوز فى السماء.....
لكن هل معنى هذا ان الانسان يجب ان لايهتم  بماذا ياكل ويشرب ويلبس ......الاجابة :
" لا تهتموا لانفسكم بما تاكلون........اطلبوا اولا ملكوت اللة وبرة وهذة كلها يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيدها لكم"  مت 6

ثالثا : الاحد الثانى " احد التجربة"  مت 4: 1- 13
"حروب فى الطريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق"

بعد ان قدمت بسرور عطايا لاخوتى وقدمت قلبى وحواسى على مذبح الصلاة والصوم وحددت هدفى وهو الربح و الكنز السماوى وانطلقت فى رحلتى للسماء فاذا بالانجيل فى هذا الاحد يحذرنى من حـــــــــــرب شيطانية فيها يعرض الشيطان على:
1- الحجاره تصير خبزا .......انها حرب ضداشباع أحتياجات ورغبات الجسد بطريقة خاطئة . 
2-  ممالك العالم ........ حرب ضد النفس وشهواتها وحب الامتلاك الاشياء الفانية عوض الباقيات
3- السجود لة ... اى الخضوع لة ...اى ان اصبح ملكا لة عوض السيد المسيح ....انها حرب ضد الروح ولكن شكرا للة الذى أعطانا النصره بالكلمه ...الكلمة المتجسد الذى انتصر لنا على جبل التجربة 
فيحاربونك و لا يقدرون عليك
لاني انا معك يقول الرب لانقذك    ار 1 : 19 


لذلك خلال رحلتنا للسماء سوف نحارب وسوف نسقط ولكن :
"لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي اذا سقطت اقوم   مي 7 : 8
والكنيسة تحذرنا وتعزينا بثلاث مواقف خلال اناجيل الاحاد التالية.
تحذرنا من قسوة الخطية وتمزقيها للكيان الانسانى دون رحمة  وتعزينا بامكانية الرجوع فى اى وقت ومهما كانت حالتنا فأحضان الاب السماوى مفتوحة لنا
"تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال"

رابعا : الاحد الثالث " احد الابن الضال "  لو 15: 11-  32
عد سريع يا ابنى انا فى انتظارك""

المثل الاول :تحذرنا الكنيسة من الخطية التى تعطلك وتبعد عن ابيك وتجعلك عبدا تشتهى ان تشبع مما تشبع بة  الحيوانات..وتعزينا بانة الاب فى انتظارك ليذبح لك العجل المسمن  لتتعشى معة علامة شركة فلينتا نقول 
اقوم الان واعود الى ابى

خامسا : الاحد الرابع "   احد السامرية   " يو 4: 1- 42 
ان سمعتم صوتة فلا تقسوا قلوبكم"عب 3: 15"
المثل الثانى :تحذرنا الكنيسة ايضا من الخطية وتقدم نموذج اخر مما تفعلة الخطية فى حياتنا فهى تجعلك هارب من اللة ومن اخوتك ومن نفسك تحاول ان تملا جرتك فى قيظ الشمس لكى لا يراك احد تملاها من ماء لن يروى عطشك ابدا.......
وتعزينا الكنيسة بانة اللة يسعى اليك وسوف يتقابل معك  فى منتصف الطريق ملبيا لك احتياجاتك ولكن بطريقة روحية سوف يرويك من ماء الحياة الذى يجعلك لا تعطش ابدا...
فليتنا نتوب و ننسى ذواتنا مثلها ونجرى ونخبر بانة انسان قال لى كل ما فعلت ويصبح محور حياتنا البشارة بالملكوت بحياتنا وليس باقوالنا
سادسا : الاحد الخامس "   احد المخلع   " يو 5: 1- 18 
"ليس لى انسان "يو 5: 7

المثل الثالث :تحذرنا الكنيسة ايضا من الخطية وتقدم نموذج ثالث مما تفعلة الخطية فى حياتنا تلصق الانسان بالتراب ...تصيبة بالشلل التام ...بالعزلة....وتجعلك تصرخ ليس لى انسان 
انها اقصى درجات البعد عن اللة انة الشلل الروحى اى فقدان القدرة على الحركة نحو اللة  بعدما فقدت ارادتك واصبحت ملتق بالتراب....................
وتعزينا الكنيسة بانة حتى فى هذا الحالة اللة لن يتخلى عنك 
سوف تحنن عليك ويقول لك قم ...قم من موت الخطية ...
فيليتنا نكون مثل الابن الشاطر ولا ننتظر حتى نحترق بنار الخطية مثل السامرية او نفقد ارادتنا ونلتصق بالتراب مثل المخلع...ان رحلتنا للسماء وقودها التوبة 
سابعا : الاحد السادس "   المولود اعمى " يو 9: 1- 41 
"ليس لى انسان "يو 5: 7
لقد خلق يسوع للمولود اعمى اعين جديدة
وانت لانك تبت سوف يعطيك اللة  ان تتمتع ببصيرة روحية كما المولود لقد عدت الى حضن الاب تمتع اذن بكونك خليقة جديدة فى المسيح...
ثامنا : الاحد السابع " احد الشعانين " يو 12: 12- 19 
"هوذا ملكك ياتيك وديعا "
أنت مهيأ الان ليملك السيد قلبك فقط زينة لة بالتوبةو بالتواضع والحب ليدخل ويملك فيه ..

تاسعا : الاحد الثامن " احد القيامة " يو 20: 1- 18 
قم أيها الانسان من الموت مع مسيحك القائم لتتمتع بافراح القيامة داعيا كل الخليقة لتسبيح الهك..القائم أهتف بالموت داس الموت و لم يعد للموت سلطان عليك


----------



## Yes_Or_No (26 مارس 2006)

*موضوع جميل يا ميرنا شكرا ليكي *


----------



## ميرنا (27 مارس 2006)

*ميرسى اوى على مرورك*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (31 مارس 2006)

موضوع حلو قوى يا مرنا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +فراشة مسيحية+ (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الصوم الكبيررحلة عودة الى حضن الآب*


----------



## +فراشة مسيحية+ (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الصوم الكبيررحلة عودة الى حضن الآب*


----------

